# Jacks



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I went out looking for bunnies today. I left town about 7:45am and poked around a few different washes. I saw 5 jacks in one wash. I nailed 3 of them. All in the same spot too. The 3rd one was very dark gray. I haven't ever seen one that dark before. This is a much better rabbit year than last year!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> I went out looking for bunnies today. I left town about 7:45am and poked around a few different washes. I saw 5 jacks in one wash. I nailed 3 of them. All in the same spot too. The 3rd one was very dark gray. I haven't ever seen one that dark before. This is a much better rabbit year than last year!


Glad you got into them. Rabbits are good here in Hooterville this year too.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Glad you got into them. Rabbits are good here in Hooterville this year too.


I pulled into the Bear River rest area one morning just before light. There was about 30 jacks running around in there.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

We went out on new years day. Seen more this year than in the last few years. We ended up with 3 shot and a few dozen more running too far out for the shotguns to get. My brother in law wanted to know how to skin an animal, so we skinned a Jack and now he wants to tan it. I will post pics later.
We also saw some fresh coyote tracks, but no dogs. Too bad, maybe next time.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I got fleas from a wild rabbit once better be careful. Shot guns on rabbits are cheating. :wink:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

10yearquest said:


> I got fleas from a wild rabbit once better be careful. *Shot guns on rabbits are cheating*. :wink:


I agree! Once you have shot a few hundred rabbits, you need a challenge. I now prefer to use my Golden Boy .22 Mag. Makes things a bit more challenging

PS: you probably didnt get fleas from a jack, but rather a cottontail. I have shot gobs of jack rabbits and never seen a flea, but have seen swarms of fleas on cottontails (especially in their ears). I figure that it is because cottontails like to hide in burrows where it is warm so the fleas dont die off, whereas a jack stands out in the cold and the little buggers die off on them.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I agree! Once you have shot a few hundred rabbits, you need a challenge. I now prefer to use my Golden Boy .22 Mag. Makes things a bit more challenging
> 
> PS: you probably didnt get fleas from a jack, but rather a cottontail. I have shot gobs of jack rabbits and never seen a flea, but have seen swarms of fleas on cottontails (especially in their ears). I figure that it is because cottontails like to hide in burrows where it is warm so the fleas dont die off, whereas a jack stands out in the cold and the little buggers die off on them.


I believe you might be right about the cottontails having the fleas, and I think the colder it gets, the more they are no longer as visible. My son picked one up, years ago, that he wanted to skin, in a few moments his whole arm was covered with fleas. Kind of freaky actually.

btw....I googled 'stimme78', 'jacks' and 'Roosterville'....nothing...........I kind of would like to know if this whole story is a fable...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you got into them. Rabbits are good here in Hooterville this year too.
> ...


It's one of the best years I've seen. The north end of Flaming Gorge Res. is also very good.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Shotguns not OK for jacks. Cheating ? :roll: Not for this oldman :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Many of the cottontails up here in "God's Country" have their share of fleas. I have to clean them before I can toss them in my daypack. That makes for some pretty cold hands.

The thicker the rabbit population, the more fleas I see, even see a warble now and then. Some of our jacks have fleas too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Shotguns not OK for jacks. Cheating ? :roll: Not for this oldman :wink:


That's funny AL. My brother and I were just talking about that. When we used to bird hunt together and see a cottontail or Fox Squirrel we'd say, "****, wish I had my .22", and then walk away." He gave me some fat eastern cottontails and some big squirrels this fall and I kinda got on him 'cause they had pellets in them. He said "tough s*$%#, "my eyesight's not what it used to be."

LOL


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Shotguns not OK for jacks. Cheating ? :roll: Not for this oldman :wink:


When we get out Al, you can still use the scatter gun 

I just got bored with them and wanted a challenge for when they were on the run


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

the rabbit that gave me fleas was a cottontail. As far as weapons go I really like using either my bow or my 222 mag. Back when I was younger(dumber,less cautious) we would spotlight for jacks in the desert. We used all of our guns usually till they were out of ammo. My ithica 20 was usually in reach for the shots out the window. We shot alot of rabbits that way and luckily never got caught!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

10yearquest said:


> I got fleas from a wild rabbit once better be careful. Shot guns on rabbits are cheating. :wink:


No fleas to report, sorry!! :lol: I used my ruger 10/22 if that makes anyone feel better. I got one of the three with it. 8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Definitely gotta use the ruger 10/22 with Hogue overmolded stock and a williams receiver ghost ring sight and fiber optic front bead. Awesome setup.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

First off I want everyone to know that I ain't judging. I'm just plain to old to judge others.  What's legal is legal and for a good reason. :!: With that disclaimer, I'm going to ask, -------- what do you do with the jacks you shoot? I have shot my share and discarded em but of late I've gotten more "ileitis" and only shoot what I eat. That includes jacks. They ain't that great but ain't that bad either. I don't make judgments on other wildlife that "do damage". I guess if you let the jacks lie, the coyotes will get a meal if the ravens. etc. don't get em first.

P.S. Anyone know where to get some white tailed jacks, um, um. goooood.


----------



## swampdog0 (Feb 15, 2008)

we went out to black mountain?????? or thats what icall it west of usmag. shot twelve rabbits, three cottontails 9 jacks. soaked meat in mojo criolle spanish marinade overnight. cut meat off bone tenderized lightly with meat mallet. then fried in skillet with oil. made a tomatoe gravy let fried rabbit simmer in gravy till fork tender served over rice. delish!!!!!!!!!!! great meat going tomorrow.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> First off I want everyone to know that I ain't judging. I'm just plain to old to judge others.  What's legal is legal and for a good reason. :!: With that disclaimer, I'm going to ask, -------- what do you do with the jacks you shoot? I have shot my share and discarded em but of late I've gotten more "ileitis" and only shoot what I eat. That includes jacks. They ain't that great but ain't that bad either. I don't make judgments on other wildlife that "do damage". I guess if you let the jacks lie, the coyotes will get a meal if the ravens. etc. don't get em first.
> 
> P.S. Anyone know where to get some white tailed jacks, um, um. goooood.


I don't eat jacks and I don't eat P-dogs either. :shock: :wink:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

awesome! i went out on my birthday (my parents were making fun of me. thats what i wanted to do) that was in december. i shot 3 but only have a few pics. they were all jacks. and yes, i did use a shotgun. :lol: i went out again on the 30th and only saw 2. thats a slow day for me this year!

btw: the pics are of the same one.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Al Hansen ,

P dogs, why not? Have you ever tasted one? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing left accept a vaper trail. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al....check out those pics of hunter_orange13....that's what rabbits look like !!!!! :wink: 

Two weeks... :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw em. Kids nowdays...........what ya gunna do. :wink: Nice orange, showing up the old folks. I forgot what they look like. :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey .45. Was that a jack steak? :_O=:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

its awesome. especailly because i live out here in the sticks and the foothills are a walk away from my house. its sweet now that i'm 16 i can just walk there and hunt by my self haha


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> its awesome. especailly because i live out here in the sticks and the foothills are a walk away from my house. its sweet now that i'm 16 i can just walk there and hunt by my self haha


PM sent.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

right back atchya


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

You should never, never, ever under any circumstances handle a Prarie Dog. They are carriers of the plague and many other diseases.

Afishnado


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Apparently some people eat them. :shock: _/O


----------



## Grumpy Granny (Mar 5, 2008)

It has been my experience, to leave the rabbit on the ground for a few minutes. As the body cools the fleas leave. Never had much trouble with fleas, though the rabbits have been lousy with them at times. :idea:
Haven't got a clue where the little stinkers go.... :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thought about bailing out to go see if I can find some rabbits at the old haunts.... might take a buddy who hasn't been since he grew up hunting rabbits in Price. Guess they used to sluff school and go out in the hills for the slaughter. Talked to a friend who used to work for the state motor pool... she had relatives out west who used to do motorbike roundups and had some good times chasing down jacks. Its been a few years since I've chased em real seriously, perhaps I ought to get back to it. I'd really like to shoot one with a bow. 8)


----------

